# fiduciaries to society's advancement



## Alladine

Bonjour,
Alors je ne maîtrise peut-être pas assez bien le mot "fiduciaire" pour comprendre en quoi il pourrait s'appliquer ici - pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Contexte : l'auteur dit que l'on devrait se réjouir des gens qui ont inventé des choses qui ont transformé notre existence comme la chasse d'eau ou l'économiseur de pizza (le petit support en plastique qui permet au fromage de ne pas détremper la boîte en carton) - et tant mieux si ces gens sont riches, dit-il à l'adresse des gens qui critiquent "les riches" d'une façon générale.
_The fact is, these people and their corporations have become *fiduciaries to society’s advancement*—creating things making our lives easier and more enjoyable. And therein lies our polarizing principle that reverses the poverty scam: the *fiduciary principle*—a resolution that as UNSCRIPTED entrepreneurs we will serve selflessly to serve the selfish._
_ --En réalité, ces gens et leurs sociétés sont devenus les ???
-- le principe ???_
Idée d'"hommes de confiance" ? Mais idéalement il faudrait un terme que l'on puisse reprendre pour "le principe X" parce que c'est le titre de la section !
Merci !
Alladine


----------



## Alladine

Rencontré plus loin : _Whenever our selfish blockheadedness is cast aside (even temporarily) and we focus on the selfishness of others,* we become fiduciaries*,and suddenly the value of long spoons is evident. _
Allusion à un conte selon lequel l'enfer et le paradis se ressemblent en (presque) tout point (un réfectoire avec des tables regorgeant de tout un tas de mets variés tous plus délicieux les uns que les autres et sur lesquelles les convives n'ont qu'une cuiller de 1 m pour se servir.) MAiS dans l'enfer ils meurent de faim et de supplice car ils ne peuvent apporter la longue cuiller à leur bouche, et dans le paradis, ils apprennent à se nourrir les uns les autres et sont heureux. 
Des idées svp ?


----------



## Itisi

'un curateur' ?


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> 'un curateur' ?


Merci Itisi. Je ne vois guère que l'interprétation juridique de ce mot, alors ???


----------



## Laurent2018

L'idée serait que nous, en tant qu'entrepreneurs improvisés (unscripted) agissons de façon apparemment altruiste grâce à des inventions géniales mais au bout du compte, on ne fait que nourrir les égoïsmes individuels...
J'ignore si j'ai bien compris, mais il semble que fiduciary dans ce cas-ci n'évoque pas "confiance" mais plutôt "référence": ces trouvailles sont la marque, l'échelle d'avancement de nos sociétés.
Reste à savoir ce que "reverses the poverty scam" (inverse l'arnaque à la pauvreté) vient faire là-dedans???


----------



## Alladine

Le problème, c'est qu'il y a dans ce simple extrait beaucoup d'allusions au bouquin dont le titre est UNSCRIPTED justement (et the poverty scam: I'm poor because you're rich, etc.). Il m'est difficile de résumer en un post toutes ces allusions évidemment. Je comprends bien sûr des choses à cause du reste du livre, mais ce "fiduciary" reste un os... 
L'auteur dit qu'il faut ne pas être égoïste (ce qui est dans la nature humaine) et il faut chercher à créer de la valeur quand on se lance dans l'entrepreneuriat (pas à tricher sur la valeur de ce qu'on offre) et cela se fait en se concentrant sur les besoins DES AUTRES. En conséquence, les gens qui se sont enrichis (comme Edison pour l'électricité ou Henry Ford pour les voitures, par exemple) parce qu'ils ont apporté une vraie valeur à la Société, eh bien c'est normal et tant mieux pour eux. Tout ceci pour faire comprendre qu'il est ridicule de croire que "si je suis pauvre, c'est parce que quelqu'un d'autre est riche", et autres considérations assez... giletsjaunesques, si j'ose dire. 
Does that help?


----------



## Laurent2018

Sauf que scam devrait sans doute être traduit différemment!
Quant à fiduciary, on retrouve le schéma ici: si l'on croit qu'un morceau de papier vaut 100 euros (= un billet de 100 euros), c'est parce qu'on a confiance, mais cela ne suffit pas: la référence, le garant, doit être un Etat (c'est la monnaie fiduciaire); de même les entrepreneurs, pro ou non, sont une référence par rapport à l'avancée de nos sociétés, avec un jugement de valeur: ce qu'ils font, c'est bien pour nous...(no comment, 'y a qu'à voir les GAFA)


----------



## Alladine

Laurent2018 said:


> Sauf que scam devrait sans doute être traduit différemment!


Sûr que je ne l'ai pas traduit comme toi, mais ça c'est autre chose.


Laurent2018 said:


> de même les entrepreneurs, pro ou non, sont une référence par rapport à l'avancée de nos sociétés, avec un jugement de valeur: ce qu'ils font, c'est bien pour nous...


Attention, ce n'est pas ce que dit l'auteur, il dit que c'est ce qu'il faudrait faire si on cherche à devenir entrepreneur... Ne jugeons pas trop vite.
Reste à trouver une traduction pour ce foutu mot. Est-ce que "fiduciaries" est courant en anglais ? Il me semble que, comme tu dis Laurent, il y a une référence à la confiance.
--_les garants ?_


----------



## Esperluète

« Garants » est pas mal je trouve mais perso je mettrais « dépositaires » pour _fiduciaries_ car c’est bien de cela dont il s’agit il me semble, et ici ces géniaux inventeurs (amenés à devenir - ou qui sont déjà - des capitaines d'industrie, donc les décideurs) sont davantage que des garants. Pour l’auteur, ces gens sont porteurs d’un bien et d’atouts intellectuels et technologiques (ils identifient les besoins, ou les inventent, et en bon faiseurs ils créent) et d’une mission sociétale, presque humanitaire (eu égard à leur superiorité, la société leur confie le soin d’assurer sa bonne marche, son avancée – sans eux nous serions encore à l’âge de pierre me semble être le message sous-jacent ici).

Et « principe de confiance/garantie » pour le deuxième ? (fiduciary principle, un principe qui me semble être vu comme une mission ici).

Courant non, mais disons que le terme se trouve en BE dans la finance, la banque, la gestion de biens, etc.

Oui, gros rapport à la confiance dans "fiduciary", dans la fonction en elle-même et l’adjectif. Tout repose sur la confiance ici, on est en plein territoire confiance, loyauté, intégrité, etc. mais aussi au sens propre, on confie un bien précieux à d’autres ce qiu implique évidemment une grosse dose de confiance.

Fiduciary - Wikipedia _A fiduciary is a person who holds a legal or ethical relationship of trust with one or more other parties (person or group of persons). Typically, a fiduciary prudently takes care of money or other assets for another person._

_(Fiduciary. 1) n. from the Latin fiducia, meaning "trust," a person (or a business like a bank or stock brokerage) who has the power and obligation to act for another (often called the beneficiary) under circumstances which require total trust, good faith and honesty.)_


----------



## Alladine

Esperluète said:


> from the Latin fiducia


Merci Esperluète, je ne trouvais pas l'étymologie exacte !

Je ne dirais pas (si je parle pour l'auteur) que la Société leur confie quoi que ce soit (donc pas "dépositaire"), mais le fait est qu'elle (tout le monde) en a finalement les bénéfices. 
Du coup, avec "principe de la garantie", ça me permet de garder la même famille de mots, ce qui est mieux pour traduire le même mot. Ça me paraît pas mal.


----------



## Kelly B

Oui, il s'agit d'une obligation de servir en mandataire/agent fidèle aux intérêts de son client - une des traductions proposées de _mandataire_ est _fiduciary_.

(nb I've heard the word in advertising lately, from financial management companies whose compensation on a fixed fee rather than commission is intended to ensure that they act as fiduciaries.)


----------



## Laurent2018

Je pense que "dépositaire" convient bien, dans le sens "dépositaire d'une mission".
Il_ implique _la confiance.
Peut-être que "fiduciary principle" (expression propre à l'auteur ?) pourrait être traduit par "en qualité de mandataire ou garant", mais vraiment sans certitude!!


----------



## Nicomon

Je renonce à tenter de traduire la prose de MJ DeMarco.

Mais pour d'autres contextes où on voudrait traduire  _fiduciary..._
Lu dans le GDT, qui traduit _"fiduciary"_ par le très long « _administrateur du bien d'autrui _» ou « _administrateur _», tout court. 





> Définition
> Personne responsable de la garde et de la gestion d'un bien appartenant à autrui.
> 
> Notes  On donne à cette personne, selon le cas, le nom d'*exécuteur testamentaire*, de *liquidateur*, de *syndic de faillite* ou de *fiduciaire*.


  On  peut aussi consulter les dicos, par exemple Termium,  pour le proche équivalent* trustee*
C'est en fait _trustee_ qui est souvent traduit par _fiduciaire. _

On fait la distinction entre  _fiduciaire_ et le néologisme _fiducial_ sur *cette page*. 





> Le néologisme _fiducial_ [...]a été créé par les normalisateurs canadiens de la common law en français pour que, comme l’anglais, le français ait deux équivalents distincts : _fiduciaire_ et _fiducial_ pour "trustee" et "fiduciary" respectivement. Quoique l’emploi de _fiduciaire_ pour rendre "fiduciary" soit naturellement encore d’usage dans la jurisprudence, il conviendra de suivre la recommandation des normalisateurs toutes les fois qu’il y aura lieu de faire la distinction entre le "trustee" (le _fiduciaire_) et le "fiduciary" (le _fiducial_).


----------



## Alladine

Le problème, Nicomon, c'est que tes propositions ne correspondent qu'à un sens financier du terme - ce qu'il n'est pas - et en plus dans mon premier cas, je cherche un substantif. "Un fiduciaire" ne me paraît pas du tout compréhensible pour un lecteur lambda, si encore un spécialiste de la finance pourrait le comprendre dans mon contexte. 
Et Laurent, j'ai vérifié, "dépositaire", c'est bien, au sens figuré, une "Personne qui est investie d'une mission de confiance" (Source : cnrtl), mais là ce n'est pas le cas. Personne n'a confié quoi que ce soit à ces entrepreneurs/inventeurs de génie.


----------



## Itisi

Je ne vois que 'gardien' ou 'garant'...


----------



## Alladine

Merci, Itisi, pour l'instant en tout cas je garde garant.


----------



## Nicomon

Alladine said:


> Le problème, Nicomon, c'est que tes propositions ne correspondent qu'à un sens financier du terme


 Avant la définition du GDT que j'ai mise il est plutôt écrit :


> Domaines
> droit
> appellation de personne


 Mais tu n'as peut-être pas lu mes ajouts.  Voir entre autres les deux premières lignes de mon post.
Pour moi du DeMarco, c'est du japonais. 

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour l'Europe, mais il me semble qu'au Canada - et selon le contexte - _garant_ se traduirait par_ guarantor _ou_ assisting relative, _plutôt que _fiduciary_.

S'il faut choisir entre les deux, je préfère _gardien  _(Itisi).  
Mais en général, on ne le traduirait pas non plus par _fiduciary _en anglais.

_Dépositaire_ et _curateur _sont aussi traduits par _trustee _dans le GDT et Termium.


> Is a trustee the same as a fiduciary?
> *Trustee*: The *trustee* is the person or entity (e.g., a bank or other corporation) who holds legal title to the trust property.
> *Fiduciary*: A person or institution who manages money or property for another and who must exercise a standard of care in such management activity.


 *Source*


----------



## Alladine

Nicomon said:


> our moi du DeMarco, c'est du japonais


J'avoue que parfois...
Ces entrepreneurs sont les "gardiens" des avancées de la Société ?  C'est pour le coup que ça ne me parle pas autant que les garants... Et que ferait-on alors du "fiduciary principle" qui, oui Laurent (#12), est non seulement un choix de l'auteur, mais le titre d'une sous-partie... ?


----------



## Nicomon

À bien y repenser... _gardiens_ (proche synonyme de _dépositaires_) ne me semble pas idéal non plus.

_Représentants ?  Responsables ?  Principe de (la) responsabilité fiduciaire ?  _
Suggéré sans conviction.


----------



## Alladine

Nicomon said:


> Suggéré sans conviction


Merci pour ton aide Nicomon, je vais voir si je rencontre ce mot plus loin dans le livre et que ça me donne une étincelle, auquel cas je vous reviendrai !


----------



## Esperluète

Alladine said:


> Merci Esperluète, je ne trouvais pas l'étymologie exacte !
> 
> Je ne dirais pas (si je parle pour l'auteur) que la Société leur confie quoi que ce soit (donc pas "dépositaire"), mais le fait est qu'elle (tout le monde) en a finalement les bénéfices. Du coup, avec "principe de la garantie", ça me permet de garder la même famille de mots, ce qui est mieux pour traduire le même mot. Ça me paraît pas mal.



Oui, pas mal ta formulation. « Dépositaire » a ici un sens similaire à garant cependant, que tu as choisis. Je comprends parfaitement que tu partes sur garant car effectivement ça te permet de faire la liaison mais niveau sens c’est similaire.

Je disais « confier » car le fil directeur est bien la confiance ici (on confie et fait confiance), et pour ce que j’explique dans le premier paragraphe en #9, un peu confier par défaut, se reposer sur, dans le sens que la société compte sur eux, ces "people and their corporations", pour tout ce qui est avancées technologiques. C’est aussi le sens de :_The fact is, these people and their corporations have become fiduciaries to society’s advancement— creating things making our lives easier and more enjoyable. _

La société en bénéficie, donc tout le monde comme tu le dis, mais en tête de gondole tu as les grands bénéficiaires effectivement, ces "people and their corporations" qui ont eux une double dimension, ils guident la société et en tirent les bénéfices. Ce sont ces _fiduciaries_, en charge de notre épanouissement matériel, on leur fait confiance, un peu par défaut, à l'aveugle, on se laisse guider car ils sont investis de savoir et de pouvoir, aller à contre-courant serait futile. Un depositaire a une double casquette : c’est à fois une personne à qui on confie un bien important et une personne qui reçoit, qui possède (la confiance d’autrui par exemple).

(Petit Robert – je résume, y’en a une tartine, = _1. Personne à qui l’on confie un dépôt. 2. Personne qui reçoit, possède quelque chose. Ex : faire de quelqu’un le dépositaire d’un secret, synonyme : confident. Dépositaire de l’autorité publique etc. Dépositaire public : fonctionnaire ou officier ministériel chargé de la gestion d’un dépôt public, de valeurs mobilières_ etc.)

Enfin, je ne veux surtout pas t’embrouiller, ton choix s’est porté sur garant et c’est pas mal je pense comme je l’écris en #9, je tenais juste à apporter cette précision.



Alladine said:


> Et Laurent, j'ai vérifié, "dépositaire", c'est bien, au sens figuré, une "Personne qui est investie d'une mission de confiance" (Source : cnrtl), mais là ce n'est pas le cas. Personne n'a confié quoi que ce soit à ces entrepreneurs/inventeurs de génie.



Par défaut, il me semble quand même que si, la société leur bien confie quelque chose de valeur et donc leur fait confiance pour faire fructifier ce bien (sinon, comment expliquer l'emploi de "fiduciary" ?), sciemment ou non, peu importe à la limite mais la société les investit d’une sorte de mission, elle leur donne les clés du camion. Pour les raisons expliquées en #9 et ci-dessus. Mais là encore, je n’ai qu’une vue partielle de ton texte et garant convient àma de toute manière.


----------



## Laurent2018

Ces entrepreneurs sont devenus "xxxxxx" par la force des choses: on ne leur a effectivement rien confié du tout, mais ils occupent la position de xxxxx qu'on le veuille ou non: c'est du fait, pas du Droit.


----------



## Esperluète

Je ne juge pas Laurent, j'essaie d'interpréter le passage. J'ai déjà pondu pas mal d'explications (libre à toi de me relire) je ne vais donc pas me répéter mais considère juste ce point : si l'auteur utilise trois fois "fiduciary/fiduciaries" en quelques lignes (termes qui contiennent une forte idée d'un bien confié et de confiance comme je l'ai expliqué, dans la fonction et les missions d'un _fiduciary_, et on se retrouve cela dans l'adjectif, l'auteur en fait même un principe), il y a bien une raison.


----------



## Laurent2018

Alladine said:


> The fact is, these people and their corporations have become *fiduciaries to society’s advancement*



???Je ne juge pas non plus...Ils sont devenus dépositaires ou garants de fait -il me semble que l'auteur le dit lui-même; comment pourrait-il en être autrement d'ailleurs?
Cela ne change strictement rien à ce qui a été dit avant, en particulier sur la "confiance"...ne perdons simplement pas de vue que c'est l'analyse de l'auteur!!!


----------



## Esperluète

Je vais pas coller des ???? un poil limites mais j’avoue que j’ai un peu de mal à te suivre Laurent.

En #24, tu dis toi-même « Ils sont devenus dépositaires » (ce que j’ai proposé comme trad’, en #9). Or, comme je l’ai longuement expliqué en me basant sur les définitions des dictionnaires, ce terme implique une forte notion de confiance, tout comme _fiduciary_ qui est basé sur la confiance. 

Force est de constater que tes messages sur cette notion de confiance se contredisent.

En #5, tu écris : « _Il semble que fiduciary dans ce cas-ci n'évoque pas "confiance"_ »

En #10 cependant (après mon message #9) tu écris le contraire : « _Je pense que "dépositaire" convient bien, dans le sens "dépositaire d'une mission". Il implique la confiance._ »

Donc, à ce stade, tu es d'accord avec mes explications précédentes ou je propose « dépositaire » comme traduction (terme lié à un bien confié et à la confiance, ce que j’explique par le menu en #9) et le relie « dépositaire » à _fiduciary_, un terme également fortement lié à la confiance (du latin _fiducia_, comme je l’écris) et au bien confié.

En #22 toutefois, tu écris : « _Ces entrepreneurs sont devenus "xxxxxx" par la force des choses: on ne leur a effectivement rien confié du tout, mais ils occupent la position de xxxxx qu'on le veuille ou non: c'est du fait, pas du Droit._ »

Je te réponds là-dessus en #23, et tu me dis, en #24, « _Ils sont devenus dépositaires ou garants de fait_ ».

Alors en gros, tu es d’accord avec moi sur « dépositaire » (qui comme je l’écris en #21, implique un bien confié et la confiance – définition officielle du Petit Robert) mais tu rejettes toute notion d’un bien confié, ce qui pourtant contredit ta propre acceptation du terme « dépositaire », ainsi que de _fiduciary_, à qui on confie un bien précieux (“_Typically, a fiduciary prudently takes care of money or other assets for another person_.”)



Laurent2018 said:


> ???Je ne juge pas non plus...*Ils sont devenus dépositaires ou garants de fait -il me semble que l'auteur le dit lui-même*; *comment pourrait-il en être autrement d'ailleurs?* Cela ne change strictement rien à ce qui a été dit avant, en particulier sur la "confiance"...ne perdons simplement pas de vue que c'est l'analyse de l'auteur!!!



J’aime bien tes énoncés en forme d’évidence. Il l'exprime effectivement lui-même ("fiduciary"), ce que j’ai expliqué, mais encore fallait-il traduire ce _fiduciary_, ou ces _fiduciairies _devrais-je dire.

J’ai suffisamment argumenté mes choix, notamment sur les liens entre _fiduciary_  et confié-confiance, ce que tu contestes, mais pourtant tu me dis que ces gens sont bien des dépositaires. Enfin, peu importe, au final tu valides ma traduction (« dépositaire »), c’est l’essentiel pour Alladine.


----------



## Nicomon

Comment  traduiriez-vous _fiduciary _dans ces phrases extraites du même livre,   *Unscripted* ? 





> As UNSCRIPTED entrepreneurs, we're *fiduciaries* first and capitalists second.
> As a *fiduciary*, resolve to be a societal asset, advancing its ease and enjoyment.
> Become a worthwhile* fiduciary* to your fellow man and you will stop being worthless.


 Je l'ai déjà écrit... la prose de MJ DeMarco n'est vraiment pas limpide de clarté pour moi. 
J'ai l'impression qu'il dit _fiduciary_ là où j'aurais dit _trustee, guarantor _ou (tant qu'à y être)_ guardian angel. _

Je n'ai donc pas la solution, mais en dépit des arguments je ne suis pas convaincue que _dépositaires _soit le meilleur choix. 
Du moins, pas partout.


----------



## Laurent2018

Esperluète, il y a effectivement une acception de "fiduciary" dans le sens "référence" que j'ai proposé au début, mais je doute que ce soit la pensée de l'auteur.
Avec mon histoire sur le billet de 100 euros, j'évoque moi-même la confiance nécessaire, mais Alladine (#14) semble vouloir dire que "dépositaire" implique un contrat, un lien de Droit, un consentement: je réponds par mon #22 que c'est du "fait" (et que donc "dépositaire" reste valable, selon moi).
Seulement, comme le rappelle Alladine, on n'a rien confié du tout à ces entrepreneurs (ils n'en ont pas besoin!): si confiance il y a, elle est forcée ou latente.
Pour moi, "dépositaire" est une image, et l'idée de Nicomon ci-dessus avec "guardian angel" rejoint assez bien le concept: on compte sur eux (enfin, pour ceux qui y croient) comme on compte sur les entrepreneurs qui _s'occupent de notre bien-être._


Laurent2018 said:


> Je ne juge pas non plus...Ils sont devenus dépositaires ou garants de fait -il me semble que l'auteur le dit lui-même


Ben oui, il dit bien "the fact is..."


----------



## Kelly B

Et si on disait ...(ils) commence à se tenir à/démontrer/témoigner/répondre à ? une _obligation fiduciaire _vis-à-vis....?
On pourrait choisir des verbes quasi-synonymes selon qui c'est dont on parle, sans en fin de compte choisir un substantif quelconque.

edit - et si M. Toutlemonde ne sait pas ce que c'est, cette histoire de principe d'une obligation de fiduciaire de machin, bon, c'est expliquée dans la suite.


----------



## Alladine

Merci Kelly pour votre tentative de contourner la difficulté, le problème reste entier puisque le mot va être beaucoup utilisé par la suite, et en tant qu'adjectif dans : le "fiduciary principle" qui est une tête de section... Il me semble qu'il serait bon de trouver un mot qui revienne sans cesse, comme ce "fiduciary" (garants /principe de la garantie). Je n'en suis pas encore arrivée au passage que tu cites #26 Nico... mais ça m'intéresse d'avoir vos avis là-dessus aussi !
D'après le cnrtl, fiduciaire n'est pas que juridique, son sens d'adjectif peut être :

_ÉCON. POL._ Qui est l'objet de la confiance publique; qui dépend de la confiance publique. 

Puis-je en faire un substantif à votre avis (MJDM  prend lui-même pas mal de libertés avec la langue...) ? Car le même cnrtl parle du sens juridique pour le substantif. Et je ne sais toujours pas si le mot _fiduciary_ est aussi curieux dans le texte américain que le serait _fiduciaire _dans ce texte en français...?


----------



## Alladine

Ou des acteurs fiduciaires (de la Société) ?


----------



## Itisi

Pourrais-tu demander à l'auteur quelle est l'idée maîtresse derrière ce mot...?


----------



## Alladine

Pourquoi Itisi (je peux le contacter mais il met toujours beaucoup de temps à répondre) ? Il me semble qu'on comprend bien l'idée ! Le problème c'est le mot. CE MOT est-il plus courant en anglais qu'en français ? Que penses-tu de mon "acteurs fiduciaires (de la Société)" ?


----------



## Itisi

Franchement, je ne sais pas...


----------



## Kelly B

Meh.
 Try this search -  site:.fr "responsabilité fiduciaire" and focus on results from investment management companies and universities. That's where he got the notion (well, from their anglophone counterparts).
Edit - and he is extending it beyond that context to a broader principle of responsibility.


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, hors contexte, j'aurais traduit  _fiduciary principle_  par  _principe de (la) fiducie. _


----------



## Laurent2018

Peut-être un terme qui voisine avec "engagement" ou "promesse", tjs figuré, comme dans "ça promet d'être sympa"...?


----------



## Alladine

Native English speakers, please: is "fiduciary" used in English (at least in the US) more than "fiduciaire " in French - say outside of a financial context? (Nico, I have NEVER used the word "fiducie" in my life )


----------



## Nicomon

Alladine said:


> (Nico, I have NEVER used the word "fiducie" in my life)


 Et avec un  qui plus est.  
Neither have I.  But then, I never had to translate  "_fiduciary principle _" either.
_
Fiducie_ se traduirait normalement par _trust._


> FIDUCIE, subst. fém.
> *Étymol. et Hist.* [xvies. « confiance » d'apr. _DG_]; 1752 dr. _(Trév.)._ Empr. au lat. class._ fiducia_ « confiance » et terme de dr. « cession fiduciaire ».


 J'ai googlé par curiosité :  Principe de la fiducie. 
Il n'y a pas des milliers de résultats, mais quand même... ça se dit. 

Voir aussi :La fiducie, définition et mécanisme | EUROJURIS


> La fiducie est l’opération par laquelle un ou plusieurs constituants (appelés aussi fiduciants) transfère des biens, des droits ou des sûretés ou un ensemble de biens, de droits ou de sûretés, présents ou futurs, à un ou plusieurs fiduciaires qui, les tenant séparés de leurs patrimoines propres, agissent dans un but déterminé au profit d’un ou plusieurs bénéficiaires.


 Partant de mon idée un peu farfelue de _guardian angel_, il me vient aussi (mais encore là, pas pour le traduire partout) :
_protecteurs _ou bien  _défenseurs_  qui vont dans le même sens que _gardiens. _

Bonne chance pour la suite.  Moi, je change de fil.


----------



## Alladine

Nicomon said:


> Neither have I.


Ouf, tu me rassures. 
Merci pour ton aide en tout cas Nicomon !


----------



## Nicomon

Au cas où tu n'aurais pas remarqué, j'ai fait quelques ajouts. 

L'idée de _protecteur _m'est venue des synonymes suggérés sur cette page du Macmillan dictionary


----------

